# ID this shrimp please



## mlgt (10 Jan 2010)

I had a rogue shrimp come in with some plants a few weeks back.

However over time its grown and Im not sure what type of shrimp it is. Its currently residing in my cherry shrimp tank.

Heres a pic of the rogue - 




Hope you can help ID it, as its showing eggs. I am confused what type it is, as it is the same size as cherrys, but I thought all females would be red in colour and males white.


----------



## Gill (10 Jan 2010)

pic is blurry, but could be an amano


----------



## mlgt (10 Jan 2010)

Heres another pic. Its hard when the shrimp moves around


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
If it is Cherry Shrimp sized it is probably a wild type Neocaradina heteropoda, the Cherry Shrimp is a domestic colour form, (along with the yellow, white and blue forms). http://naturalaquariums.com/plantedtank/0902.html
cheers Darrel


----------



## mlgt (11 Jan 2010)

Thats cool. Somehow its breeded with the Cherrys then?

Or is it that shrimps can have eggs anyways but need to be fertilised by the male in order to be successful. In which case if it is a wild cherry then it will be fertised, if not then the eggs get released? 

Or will shrimps fertilise regardless of its species as long as they are the same size etc? forgive my lack of knowledge


----------



## chilled84 (11 Jan 2010)

Thats the shrimp i want! Amano to myy eyes!


----------



## Garuf (11 Jan 2010)

I don't think it is, the rosterum donesn't look right and the poise is different to amanos which appear kinked midway.


----------



## chilled84 (11 Jan 2010)

Actually garuf, Loooking further into it, I think there is a chance that it is not an amano, Freak Breed Cherry?


----------



## Garuf (11 Jan 2010)

I wouldn't say freak, cherries are naturally brown/clear, the reds have been selectively bred into them.


----------



## chilled84 (11 Jan 2010)

The plot thickings! :?


----------



## mlgt (11 Jan 2010)

Indeed.

So Im not sure to get some more males of whatever species of this shrimp is.
Many say its Amano... but I always assumed Amanos need to be a certain size, so possibly its a freak cherry shrimp lol.

Either way I want it fertilised lol !! hahaha


----------



## aquaticmaniac (12 Jan 2010)

From what I can see in the pics it looks similar to Minami, what some believe is the 'wild type' of what we call cherry shrimp. Yours does have a bit of red to it. I think it's a cherry shrimp in other words.


----------



## mlgt (12 Jan 2010)

Thats a good sign then.
Which means the other males can fertilise and then my batch will get some new blood 

Another silly question. Probably I know the answer of anyways.

Im going to introduce some CRS into the current set up. Will Cherrys breed with CRS? or just their own type?


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jan 2010)

http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/dwarf_shrimp_compatibility_chart.shtml


----------



## mlgt (12 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the link 

Time to add a few CRS soon


----------



## mr. luke (9 Feb 2010)

Deffinately a wild type cherry


----------



## mlgt (14 Feb 2010)

Well since last posting the shrimps have been releasing the fry and now I have a mix od cherrys and wild ones


----------

